# My SVS in my Neighborhood



## mmountainbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

There may be people with better receiver than me
There may be people with better speakers than I, but
with my svs pb12+/2 I have the most awesome system around

The other night I was watching war of the worlds and 2 neighbors confronted me the next morning
The one across the street asked If every thing was alright with my family. I said yes but asked why.
He said he heard glass breaking and all sorts of commotion. All I said back was "oh sorry I forgot to close the front window all the way. I dont like telling people what I have because in my neighborhood you gotta keep to your self.

The other neighbor who lives to the right of me just happens to live at the exact point where the infrasonic wavelength converge. Funny how those things work. She is kinda old and as she was walking around her yard doing I dont know what she had commented that she thought it had rained the night before:innocent:

Before the svs I had a def tech pf15 that i got used in 1996. It got used 14 hours a day for 10+ years and has served admaralbly. To some of those who dont remember, that was the standard bearer of the day.
But after lurking here for a while it seems that SVS has a kinda cult following here. I have been reading topic after topic and like the fact that this company strayed from the trend of mating small boxes with big amps and high excursion drivers to achieve thier "sound". I knew from these posts that the pb12+/2 was big and still people were still suprise at the size of this behemouth when they received them. Well anyway I have been saving for almost a year to get my baby and I finally got it. And It is scary to the unwary. My three year old was told that the sound comes from my belly button as it is deeper than some:bigsmile:

Wel i guess with my above average receiver and relativly inexpensive but efficient speakers and pioneer plasma mated with my monster SVS I DO have the baddest home theater in the Hood!


----------

